# Say Something Nice About The Poster Above You



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

Let's share the love a little bit. What's something you like about the person who posted before you?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

you have an interesting avatar.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

You should retrieve your clothes. (So you too will be warm.)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Jeff is a very warm sweet man.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

BTackitt is mesmerizing


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Valmore Daniels is smokin' through the Amazon Rankings.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

David is very entertaining!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Philip draws very cool cartoons.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Andra is very supportive in the quitting smoking forum  !


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

Jen said:


> Andra is very supportive in the quitting smoking forum !


Jen rocks because she appreciates Drew Carey! And it appears she is quitting smoking!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

foreverjuly has youthful exuberance.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

R. Reed drew me a nice avatar.



Spoiler



oh, and I'm not just posting here to make someone say something nice about me.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

scarlet always has awesome avatars


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Izzy's name is the name of one of my sweeter characters.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Brendan Carroll is one year older today than he was yesterday. Happy birthday, Brendan.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeff asks some interesting questions.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I really like Scarlet's sense of humor and that I always feel she's up for a chance to play and be foolish.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Geoffrey has a great sense of humor.


Spoiler



Even when I called him a giraffe!


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Barbiedull is anything but dull!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

caracara's awesome signature is one I always try to take to heart!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

foreverjuly's book website is really cool!! (first time I saw it was just tonight - I'm impressed!)


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Emily King makes beautiful jewelry.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Lone star has a K2 and a K3, likes rice and live in Texas.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Um... I got nothin....



ETA: Just kidding. Geoff is a very nice person and I've enjoyed meeting up with him at our KB meetups...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Luvmy obviously follows the "if you have nothing nice to say" mantra.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

BT has been making great screensavers for Kindles for quite a while.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Geoffthomas has a great dog for his avatar.  Looks just like my dear Corky...(in doggy heaven now)


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Tripp brought me to tears (in a good way) with her story about her Dad and the balloon.  It was lovely!


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Margaret is a elementary school librarian who loves snow days.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Tessa has a very pretty name


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Valmore had a good day yesterday with the KB Book of the Day!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

Andra said:


> Valmore had a good day yesterday with the KB Book of the Day!


Andra strikes me as a kind and thoughtful individual.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Jason always makes me smile.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

Victorine said:


> Jason always makes me smile.


Victorine is my homie!

@Neo below: I'm glad you like the covers, hopefully the story suits you even better! I'm hard at work revising 3 now and then there's 2 after that. Let's talk in 8 months!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Foreverjuly's book covers are so cool they make me want to read them (just waiting for the series to be complete!)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Neo's kitty looks just like one of my 2...I've liked that avatar sincce the first time I saw it.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

BTackitt has the best avatars.  They keep us entertained.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Somebody has to love loons and work crowds.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Jeff is a straight edged, straight shoot'n, stunning square-jawed, white-faced cowboy.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

MrPLD has a GREAT last name.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Valmore Daniels has a really cool first name!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Emily lives in the buckeye state and OSU usually has a great football team.


----------



## Cyndi (Aug 2, 2010)

Geoff has a really cute dog and shows he's a good owner by getting his dog's rabies shots.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I know nothing about Cyndi, but if she likes elephants, she's cool.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2010)

Robin is a huge comic book fan and I like that about her!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Jason is a creative and helpful person!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

You have my maiden name and clearly love animals and so I like you.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Michelle likes some of my favorite TV shows - Buffy, Saint Elsewhere, Pushing Dasies, Glee.  She must have excellent taste.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Margaret is a very faithful poster in the GM thread, and always has something nice to say.
deb


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Deb is one of the warmest and most supportive person on these boards, and always makes sure to welcome first time posters in the kindest way.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Neo said:


> Deb is one of the warmest and most supportive person on these boards, and always makes sure to welcome first time posters in the kindest way.


Neo has great taste in handbags.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Luvmy4brats loves her four brats


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Valmore types fast  (you beat me to posting about Luv!)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Scarlet is very articulate, and her posts are always fun and/or informative.
deb


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

I do find drenee's avatar to be quite poetic.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

Foreverjuly has great covers and blurbs that made me want to read Powerless, and he's one of the most active and helpful people here on kindleboards.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Joe Mitchell looks like a fun guy to watch a football game with.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Every time I see D. Nathan's Avatar,  I keep thinking he is Alan Rickman's alter ego.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

BTackitt is one of the most selfless people I have ever had the pleasure of knowing.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Deb is one of the nicest people on KB.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Geoff is another of the nicest and kindest in our KB family.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Jeff knows how to cowboy-up!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Valmore is very supportive of the other writers.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

intinst is just plain AMAZING!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

BTackitt has created an amazing collection of kindle screensavers.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Geoffrey does a terrific job running the Quasi-Official Book Game Klub.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Pictures of Jeff and his grandson make me smile.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Chris is now a smoker who doesn't smoke!!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Andra has great taste in teas and knows where to find the good stuff!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Neo has been known to give an Oberon cover as a gift (most of us can't let go of an Oberon when we get our hands on one).

Just sayin......


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Geoffthomas cares for his fellow KBers .


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

loonlover is a very patient person.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Faithfully posts links to Weird Kindle Books!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

The Hooded Claw sometimes makes me laugh and sometimes makes me think.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

keeps us up to date with the birthday thread.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Scarlet is mean, in an entertaining way.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Jeff lives in Texas.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

lonestar is a proud owner of a kindle


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Valmore has very nice covers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

DA is a master of the fine art of paintballing!


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

Hello, Poster Above Me. You're a wonderful poster.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I like the cover of your book, Bob.

I think I lived in a similar house once as a kid.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

RedAdept is a very fair person.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Scarlet has beautiful green skin...


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

~Very talented at making unique jewelry~


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Aris is a Princess Bride fan whose books have just become available on Kindle.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Has great taste in tv shows (Firefly was an awesome show  and it is sorely missed)

(and I like how he spells his name, Geoff, instead of Jeff (not that there's anything wrong with spelling it Jeff).


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

julieannfelicity is kind to strangers.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Kindleworm is an obvious book lover


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Tracey wisely chose to get help with her feral problem.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Btackitt is my nice twin.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Scarlet is at once both the toughest and sweetest person on Kindleboards.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Good timing. I'm reading Flaming Dove right now. It's a fantastic book that I keep quotingto my wife because it's funny yet full of action. Good job Daniel.


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

monkeyluis enjoys a good story


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

kindleworm said:


> monkeyluis enjoys a good story


Kindleworm has an awesome username.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Daniel has a great first name!


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Valmore has a vivd imagination.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Kindleworm has been a member since August.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

geoffthomas is thoughtful and supportive


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Andra is a really good dancer.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Jeff has a nice hat.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Daniel is an author to watch.  (I agree with booklist  )


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Valmore is a super nice guy and humble, too!


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

KC is an animal lover and a friendly, supportive person


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

Tracey looks like  such a sweet girl, and I really like her cover art.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Promotes her Uncle's books.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

The Hooded Claw has a very clever username


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

So does Bonbonlover.


----------



## catherinedurkinrobinson (Sep 3, 2010)

Daniel is bringing dimples back.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Catherine has a nice smile.

Joyce


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

Glad to see this thread's been revived!

Joyce has a nice smile. That's right...I'm watching you.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Glad to see this thread's been revived!
> 
> Joyce has a nice smile. That's right...I'm watching you.


I can count on Jason to make me laugh out loud on a daily basis. He's a machine.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Claire's short story is great.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Geoff always has something nice to say about everyone.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Jeff knows a lot about history.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Barbiedull is very good at playing Birds of a Feather.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Hitchcock Barbie makes me smile


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

loves bonbons


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Has a great sense of humor (and a beautiful avatar) ... even if she's supposedly the queen of mean.

(*please don't let me kill this thread again, please don't let me kill this thread again  *)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

doesn't want to be a thread killer.  and likes rocky horror.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Loves good chocolate and photography!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

travels with birdseed.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Scarlet makes my day!
And also has a very cool avatar.
And makes me feel not guilty about eating large amount of chocolate on a daily basis!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

likes chocolate milkshakes.

and I take no credit for my avatar, Phil made it.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Scarlet keeps the Saturday night chat's lively.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

LL types very well with one hand.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Jeff is very helpful to the KB and has a really big heart!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Meredith keeps Brendan in line.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Meredith keeps Brendan in line.


HEY.... waaaaait...  Is that REALLY something NICE?

Scarlet gives Brendan a run for his money!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> HEY.... waaaaait...  Is that REALLY something NICE?


Yes it is.



Meredith Sinclair said:


> Scarlet gives Brendan a run for his money!


Wait.. IS this something nice.

Meredith ran in a turkey trot!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair is kind and caring.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Jeff was one of the first people here on KB to make me feel welcome, many moons ago..


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

BTackitt's avatar trips me out. I LOVE it!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

William is a fan of SciFi - what more needs be said?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Valmore has written a book one should read (I have).


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Geoff warmly greets new members to KB.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

intinst finds the coolest stuff on the net to post.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Scarlet loves cupcakes, and I'm secretly jealous when she tells us she's bought one.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

drenne has read 50 books in 2010 .. I bow to you!!


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Bonbonlover enjoys playing word association


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Kindleworm is a snappy dresser?


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

John Fitch has a Snoopy avatar ... anyone who likes Snoopy has to be awesome


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Valmore's book "Forbidden the Stars" has me entranced atm.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Btackitt treats everyone fairly.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Scarlett has a cool new Avatar! Woot Philip did it again!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

BTackitt is a fellow Texan and drinker of tea!


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Angela has a couple of really cute grandkids!! 

(and I had to really think before posting that because she doesn't look anywhere near old enough to have a grandchild)


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Commented nicely about my name last time I posted in this thread.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Has good taste in music



Spoiler



except when he's trying to play the bagpipes.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Has a neat "UFO" to fly around in....


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Everyone loves Cobbie.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Takes nice pictures with her phone.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

supports the photo effects thread even when I'm feeling like nobody looks at it.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Makes me smile every day she posts.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Has a parrot on her head, and that's just neat.


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

Valmore writes great sci-fi...isn't that enough!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Reads Science Fiction!


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Was the original "extremely nice person" to me here on Kindleboards!  Had nothing but nice things to say about my book, and seemed to know everyone!  Quick witted, and very generous -- she's paid for my Kindleboards Book of the Day sponsorship!

That was way more than one thing, but Scarlet's worth it! 

John


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Makes teachers entertaining!


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

Reminds me of one of my favorite movies...Gone with the Wind


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Uses the name Scififan and isn't affraid to admit that there are other genres that are cool too!


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

J.M. Pierce is incredibly dedicated with over a thousand posts on Kindleboards. Also, his picture rocks. Flat out freakin' rocks.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Keith has a great quote in his signature.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Makes me look forward to the Infinity thread every single day


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

People like KA make me proud to say I "know" them. Anyone who walks for a Cause deserves good things in life.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

B is held in high regards within this community. Plus, she always has a really cool avatar!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

JM wrote a really cool book and is super nice!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

Angela looks like she has a GREAT family.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Jason has colorful hair.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Daniel has written two extremely nice books.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

geoffthomas made me feel better about the flower a day thread.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

scarlet takes beautiful pictures!


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Angela is a wonderful grandmother and I believe in my heart that she bakes excellent apple pie!


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

chbunn likes ollalieberry pie.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm sad to say I don't know anything about kindleworm, but I'd like to learn more! Tell me something about yourself!


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Forever being supportive, funny, and coming up with nice gestures for fellow Kindleboarders.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Doesn't dislike orchids....


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

Occasionally, prefers sleep over ice cream ...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Really doesn't like cold weather, but writes quite humorously about it.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Intinst is very active on KindleBoards.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Daniel seems to be a very respectful and motivated person.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

JM Pierce wrote a book that made me stop reading to go talk with one of my kids for 45 minutes one night.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

BTackitt always finds the most interesting avatars!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

intinst said:


> BTackitt always finds the most interesting avatars!


In the backbone of Kindleboards, intinst is a vertebrae.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

foreverjuly is... um, wait, I know that there must be something nice I can say.... um, okay, forget it, next person say something nice about him...



Spoiler



Sorry, I'm in an incredibly silly mood.



Oh, I know, foreverjuly has a great way with words (I like the backbone/vertebra line)


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Jeff has an awesome bit of flash in his sig


hey, how did i mess up the person above me so badly. where did Jeff go?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

theapatra said:


> Jeff has an awesome bit of flash in his sig
> 
> hey, how did i mess up the person above me so badly. where did Jeff go?


did i have a sex change and turn into Jeff somehow?


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Scarlet is much too *green* pretty to be confused with Jeff!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Barbiedull said:


> Scarlet is much too *green* pretty to be confused with Jeff!


barbiedull asks good questions.

and here's two of mine, "who says Jeff isn't pretty? or that I am?"


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

scarlet said:


> foreverjuly is... um, wait, I know that there must be something nice I can say.... um, okay, forget it, next person say something nice about him...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's good! There's plenty of room for cheeky behavior in here...or any thread I start anywhere at any time.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

scarlet said:


> did i have a sex change and turn into Jeff somehow?


i have no idea. the thread reversed itself somehow. but i bet he's reallll purdy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Theapatra has some great covers!


----------



## Walterrhein (Nov 19, 2010)

BTackitt has an awesome avatar!


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Walter has a very intriguing looking book.



Spoiler



He could also head over to Welcomes and Introductions and formally introduce himself. =)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

caracara loves the Infinity word game.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

intinst doesn't mind me pointing out typos.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Cobbie is a sweet, gracious lady.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

loonlover's avatar shows a really nice pic of my favorite bird


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Thea's book title is very intriguing (what is an Insular Tahiti?)


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Valmore is an intriguing name


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

scarlet loves New York, but also loves to travel.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't know how intinst skipped 3 people and found me, but everyone else is really nice for posting here.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

scarlet said:


> I don't know how intinst skipped 3 people and found me, but everyone else is really nice for posting here.


scarlet is polite as well.


Spoiler



Darn net book, still getting used to the small screen and the old eyes.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

intinst has bionic knees and can now leap tall loonlover's in a single bound.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

John Fitch has a Roman numeral in his name.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Brendan Carroll reminds me of christmas songs, and I LOVE Christmas.

(and for valmore...one insular tahiti is from Melville. my favorite quote:"For as this appalling ocean surrounds the verdant land, so in the soul of man there lies one insular Tahiti, full of peace and joy..."


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Cobbie is super supportive to other KBer's


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Traceya is keeping us cat lovers supplied with cute pictures.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

LL is fun to chat with.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Scarlet is a very genuine and straightforward person.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

J.M. is the man!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Jason is anything but powerless.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Daniel has a GREAT new cover (I hope the book comes out SOOOOON.)


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

BTackitt's avatar mesmerizes me


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

Thea loves dogs and wishes for more of them    Me too, Thea!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Aris likes to post in the "The four words per post story!" thread.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Intinst has taken good care of me after my surgery - well, at least most of the time.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Loves loons; need I say more?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Will join me in the blue and silver revolution!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Something nice about Scarlet? Hmmmm....Scarlet likes chocolate, according to another thread, so she's all right with me.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Robin draws some great cartoons


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Tracey writes some very good books!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

intinst doesn't let his ego get out of hand.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Scarlet is one of the most eclectic women I know.  
deb


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Cobbie is just as nice in person as she is here at KB.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

intinst is a very welcoming soul.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Someone with the name Valmore Daniels has to be a god-like human being.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Tsilver's book covers make me smile.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

cobbie points out threads that I should read that I might have otherwise missed.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Scarlet is the social organizer that gets us together for Saturday night KB chats.


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

Hello, Posters. Merry Christmas.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Bob is good at the random post.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

intinst misses summer.


----------



## jesscscott (Aug 5, 2009)

scarlet is one of the "Edgar Allan Poe's" here


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Jess has an awesome name. Perhaps the best first name around!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Jessica reminds me of my daughter's sweet little friend with gorgeous red hair. (did I say the girl was a sweetie?)


----------



## mattposner (Oct 28, 2010)

Theapatra has selected a very unusual name (Luke MacIsaac) for one of her protagonists...


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Vampire Poet - that's a very intriguing concept.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Valmore Daniels makes me think of vikings for some reason


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

Theapatra makes me think of Cleopatra, and Egypt and then yummy food.  Now I'm hungry.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Heragn lives in Texas, where I would love to visit one day.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

deb actually bakes!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

scarlet keeps me on my toes.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Jason knows how to crank up the awesome!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Valmore has one of the more unusual first names I've ever encountered.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

goes out of his way for his mom.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Scarlet is a very strong personality on the boards. (wouldn't be the same without her!)


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

J.M. has an amazing son (in 2nd grade) who read over 100 books this year and JM is a fantastic Dad to encourage and brag about his son's achievements.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

1600 is a great number! (and member)


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

1204 is also a great number.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Daniel is a proud supporter of my revolt against the red and green establishment!


Spoiler



at least he better be!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

At work she struck a mighty blow against the red and green establishment.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

The Hooded Claw looks like a Hanna Barbera character but I don't remember seeing him when I was watching cartoons when growing up. Still, being a cartoon character must be fun.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

Robin is a comic lover!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Jason has colorful hair.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Daniel has a great writing style


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Thea included me over on her Facebook page to talk about my novel. Thanks so much!


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

Love your shoes!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Has three names so clearly is of the highest social class!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

let's me throw parties in the secret hideout.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Is good at quoting Simpsons.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Writes extremely well!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Valmore is always so kind and supportive of other authors.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

B. Tackitt has wonderfully mesmerizing...


Spoiler



Avatars.


 What did you expect?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll *ROCKS!*


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Meredith is Htiderem backward.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

John must be a good person, He's a Snoopy fan


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

still plays with planes...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Has a birthday in July.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

Believes in fairy tales and the magical abilities of new shoes.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't know Brianna yet, but her book "Catch a Shooting Star" sounds very interesting.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

Barbiedull said:


> I don't know Brianna yet, but her book "Catch a Shooting Star" sounds very interesting.


Photoshop *SKILLZ*


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Has a very colorful avatar.                                    AND I like the way he writes!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Intinst entertains ALL of us!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

GSC dealer!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Umm...umm, I'm thinking....Okay, here's one....
> 
> Scarlet has a heart of gold.


Which I cut out of a sacrificial offering and keeps in a jar by a door.

And I'm not saying anything nice about cobbie... until she starts posting pictures again.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Scarlet is good at blackmail.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

A very good mini-van loader/packer.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

A wonderful wife.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

A strong intelligent woman, and a good friend!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Mac's come back!


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

The only person I know who can look good in purple hair.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Love Brianna's sunset avatar. Especially on a cold gloomy winter day. She clearly has excellent taste.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

can't imagine how libbyfh managed to 'flash' the avatar. I imagine great intellect and ingenuity.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Trade Secret, but you're kind to mention it Theapatra! I always did like you.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

restarted this thread!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Has lovely green skin...


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

Has a cool name.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

has a great sense of humor


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

After reading a little of Brianna's blog, she seems very confident and sure of the direction she wants to go!


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks like a young, barbered Ted Nugent in his avatar photo (that's a compliment! Ted Nugent rocks!).


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

I've always been a big fan of Chris's avatar here. 

@Dixie below: Glad you're having fun with it!


----------



## dixiehellcat (Jan 23, 2011)

(noob peeks in, does a little research)

OMG Jason, your relationship advice thread? I would need dozens of LOL emoties to express just how hard that's making me laugh.   Good stuff!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Dixiehellcat obviously has great taste in humor if she likes ForeverJuly/Jason. He is quite the irreverant character!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

BTackitt is very helpful, friendly and supportive.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

What a clever thread topic. Thanks "ForeverJuly"

*************

Now, about that Valmore !!! Obviously Kindle Board's greatest Science-fiction author extraordinaire !!

Check out the kool website

http://www.valmoredaniels.com/

Great read.....Purrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

NapCat brings some kitten power to KindleBoards.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Daniel is my favorite Canadian.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

J.M. has been away from K.B. for a while.  We're very glad he's back.
deb


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

drenee said:


> J.M. has been away from K.B. for a while. We're very glad he's back.
> deb


Deb is a very kind person to notice such a thing! I'm glad to be back.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

JM just played a trick on me! I tried clicking his third cover above... and it's not out yet! boogers.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

BTackitt is very supportive of all KB members; writers, readers and posters alike.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

halloween in february thanks to intinst.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Scarlet always tells it like it is. I like that in a person.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Karen is a two-time Folio Magazine Ozzie Award winner for Excellence in Magazine Editorial and Design!



BTackitt said:


> JM just played a trick on me! I tried clicking his third cover above... and it's not out yet! boogers.


I'm sorry, B! It wont be too much longer!


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

J.M. Stands for;

*J*ust *M*agnificent!!!!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Bill's the bomb.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

A good friend


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Cobbie has very good judgement and very good taste (note the avatar).


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

Geoffthomas uses his signature to point people to amazing authors refusing to abide by industry restraints and taking control of their own destinies. Good on them, and good on Geoff Thomas!


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Mattyoungmark is a cute wittle wabbit


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

tsilver has started some interesting threads lately...


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Scarlet has a very nice avatar!


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

JimC's book looks very interesting since I'm considered a boomer


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Brianna has happy and clever posts all over the Kindle boards...and a really cool name !!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

NapCat has a cute kitty avatar. Who doesn't love cute kitties?


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

love the idea of forever july. I was a july baby once upon a time


ok. by the time i post, my 'person above' has shifted so don't think i'm a ninny. please?


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Thea is a very sweet person! Always has something nice to say. I also love her name because it reminds me of Cleopatra.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Julie Ann has a kind heart.


----------



## RichardDR (Jul 8, 2010)

jmp doesn't smell anywhere near as bad as some of you have previously implied...


----------



## dixiehellcat (Jan 23, 2011)

RichardDR is clearly awesome because he is in Tennessee!! (waves from Nashville)


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

And the same can be said for Dixiehellcat--Awesome!

(waves from Memphis)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Martel47 originally wanted to be an astronaut - that is a very good thing.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Geoffthomas reminds us in his signature line that if something seems too good to be true, it is.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

intinst has such an awesome avatar!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Brianna loves to read, and writing is her passion.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Daniel is from Toronto - has to be a good guy.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

A loon lover has to be a good guy.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

tsilver proves that age is just a number. She's tech-savvy enough to publish Kindle books and participate on KB


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Alice Yeh is a sweetheart.  She doesn't know that Jim Chambers formatted my books for Kindle.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

tsilver is coming up with really fun new NQK threads!


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Scarlet isn't afraid to be honest, which is a wonderful quality to have! And she reminds me of Ms. Scarlet from the game Clue! 

It was Ms. Scarlet, in the pool room, with the candlestick!!


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Julie Ann digs Pantera!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

J.M. digs Alice in Chains!!


----------



## CaitLondon (Oct 12, 2010)

She's a five-star kind of girl. Top Shelf.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

London? I'd love to go to London, watch Arsenal play... maybe have tea with Kate.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Fitchy is the faster shoveler in the East! (& loves the Red Sox - & is definitely not a Pink Hat like me).


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

No sarcasm whatsoever: Julie Ann is a good human being.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> No sarcasm whatsoever: Julie Ann is a good human being.


gives good romantic advice.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

scarlet is the mother of my children.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Moses podcasts some very awesome interviews.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> scarlet is the mother of my children.


excuse me?


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

scarlet said:


> excuse me?


 Scarlet has memory lapses since having Moses children....but she's usually nice and helpful to everyone!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Barbie is soooo good at photoshop. 

(Moses? does that make me an aunt?)


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

BTackitt's avatars are always mesmerizing. She also adds useful input to discussions


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm almost afraid to comment; every time I do, the names shift and the person I complimented disappears from my post list. not sure what the heck happens, but it happens everytime.

so.

I love this thread. That's what I'll say. grin


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Theapatra has an awesome website and fab book covers


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

JFHilborne walks on the dark side with madness and murder.  I think that's lovely


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

scarlet said:


> excuse me?


Oops. My bad. I was thinking of that other scarlet.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

MosesSiregarIII seems like a warm person despite the cold in AZ


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I like Brianna's name because it reminds me of someone I know.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Dara has such a CUTE avatar.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

MrPLD has lovely book covers--I especially like the red leaf.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Dara has an awesome little dog that is destined to grow up and become Super Maximus Dog. He will save the world from an invasion of extra-terrestrial octopi-unicorns and Dara will then write a best-selling book about it all. 

(Hmm. This one kind of turned into a bizarre fortune cookie.)


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

Christopher Bunn has a magical way of describing the person above him.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

"Catch a Shooting Star" is an excellent title for a book, and I actually do like the cover! (I only say that because I am often scrutinizing.)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Jason Letts keeps it real.


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Valmore loves to travel.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

kindleworm is a kindleworm.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Daniel is always friendly and polite to others on the board.


----------



## RichardDR (Jul 8, 2010)

Alice is VERY good at evading the police!


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

RichardDR is very polite.  He bows when a lady enters the room


----------



## dragonfly (Aug 25, 2009)

Brianna Blogs with heart and passion!


----------



## AnneKAlbert (Dec 7, 2010)

Dragonfly's pic says spring is on its way! YAY!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

Anne is a promising new addition to the Kindleboards community/team/group/cohort/posse/gang/mob/jury/green mile inmates.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Foreverjuly has one of the most brilliant (visually) avatars... :sunglasses on:


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

MrPLD is very computer savvy.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Valmore has a very memorable name and has written some memorable books as well.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Cobbie is very observant (and I didn't even have to bribe her).


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

has a wonderful husband.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

Scarlet has beautiful flower pics!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Brianna's name makes me think of Jamie Fraser, and that's ALL good


----------



## RichardDR (Jul 8, 2010)

Thea spells nice...or is that "smells" nice?  (sniff, sniff) I'm sticking with "spells".


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Richard has my dad's middle name. That's nice...right?


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Brianna Lee McKenzie said:


> Scarlet has beautiful flower pics!


AWWwww

I wanted to say that..........


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Napcat's avatar wants me to take a nap.

With a kitty cat.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Valmore is a great writer, and very supportive and helpful toward other writers.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

Dan is a Super Trooper.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Jason always knows how to make me smile


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Julie Ann is one smart chickadee!

--Maria


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

Maria is an award-winning author


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

brianna likes cake.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Scarlet makes me think of Gone with the Wind, and I loved that movie


----------



## RichardDR (Jul 8, 2010)

Thea is really a spy for the American military sent to infiltrate wild moose herds in the Great White North.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

RichardDR is obviously a moose in disguise, tasked with outing spies for the American military that were sent to infiltrate wild moose herds in the Great White North.


----------



## AnneKAlbert (Dec 7, 2010)

J.M.'s family makes him happy.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Anne has jumped right in to various conversations and is a nice new Kindleboard neighbor.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

chris chats well.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Don't be blue Scarlet


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

tsilver has some very interesting anecdotes.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Valmore manages to be everywhere on the web, yet kind and graceful at the same time, a very rare talent indeed.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

For someone who has such scary book covers, Harry sure looks gentle and sweet in his avatar picture. Who can't adore a person who's kind to animals?


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Julieann looks dreamy, like a poet


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

tsilver has been a great addition to KindleBoards, she posts some great items.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Intinst is a pillar in the Kindleboards Community.


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

JM has a cool blog.  And plus, he's from Midwest, as I am (albeit I am a transplant).
Gabriela


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

Gabriela--What a great name for a beautiful main character!  Can I borrow it?


----------



## Chuck Heintzelman (Feb 18, 2011)

I went to Brianna's web page and had to chuckle at her imagining the trees thanking her for not killing their relatives.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I like Heintzelman's hat.  Quite elegant.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

I enjoy the fun threads tsilver posts. She rocks!


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Karen has the BEST blog, that I'm learning so much from (and hopefully incorporating correctly), Editing for Grammarphobes! http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Julieann posted an hilarious description of some of my days.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

I love loons too!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Loon lovers are special people.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

intinst said:


> Loon lovers are special people.


instinst loves loon lovers...



Cobbie said:


> Intinst beat me to it but I'll post anyway.
> 
> J Dean is multi talented - writer, bass guitarist, can tune a piano, and either teaches or has taught French and Spanish. Wow!


cobbie likes penquins.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Intinst beat me to it but I'll post anyway.
> 
> J Dean is multi talented - writer, bass guitarist, can tune a piano, and either teaches or has taught French and Spanish. Wow!


You remember all that about me? Wow... you're doing better than I am..

Anyway, Scarlet: great woman, great avatar.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

J Dean has a cool book title.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

J. M. Pierce has a good heart


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

tsilver has a friendly smile.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Dara has been making herself known to us since she joined.
And we like it.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Reminds us all about the free lunch thing.


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

Looking at Intinst's profile picture is like taking a tiny vacation right at your desk!


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Ya' gptta' love someone who can write a book called "Zombocalypse Now" with 112 possible endings......and giggles throughout.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, NapCat has one of the cutest avatars I've ever seen.


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Valmore has beutiful eye catching book covers.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

kaotickitten has an interesting avatar and a very commendable goal for the year.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Intinst keeps us informed about membership and provides a never ending parade of pics.


----------



## Keith Brooke (Feb 16, 2011)

Great to find a good publisher of SF and F - keep up the good work, geoffthomas.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

Keith Brooke has some really cool books and his website is awesome too!


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Brianna Lee McKenzie has a very cool name.  Plus love the cover to her book.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

kaotickitten is becoming a very active member in all the boards.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

intinst's avatar is very serene.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Dara is always coming up with interesting topics in NQK and gets people chatting. And she also has the cutest little pup!


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

julieannfelicity not only lives in a beautiful state, but has written some interesting books !!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

Maybe it's just because I don't live there, but I imagine the Nevada desert to be pretty beautiful. So I'm a little bit jealous of Napcat. Plus there's the close proximity to Vegas!


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

That Jason has an interesting sense of humor.


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

She has a fun alliterative name.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

The suspense about this lovely member is killing me.


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

If I read all of Dr. Dhillon's books, I could be the happiest, calmest, thinnest, most well-adjusted person on the planet! Plus, live a really long time and then get reincarnated! This looks like a win-win, people


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Matt has a youthful face  and a youthful attitude


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Tsilver has a bright and friendly smile.  Plus the baby she is holding is absolutely adorable.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Prolific reader. If I can read half that being read by kaotickitten, I will be knowledgeable to go for another dozen books by the end of year...


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

DrDln is calm and a deep breather.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Dara has a quirky sweet humor that I enjoy.


----------



## Remi Michaud (Apr 24, 2011)

Love that avatar. I can stare at it for hours.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Remi Michaud said:


> Love that avatar. I can stare at it for hours.


Love that sword. _I_ could stare at _it _ for hours.  Seriously, I'm a sword collector.


----------



## Remi Michaud (Apr 24, 2011)

Lol. Thank Kathleen Valentine for that. It was she that put it together for me. 
And...oh yes...gotta say something nice. I love the fact that you're a sword collector.


----------



## judd.exley (Mar 31, 2011)

Dara England said:


> Love that sword. _I_ could stare at _it _ for hours.  Seriously, I'm a sword collector.


Me too! Of a sorts. Me and brother-in-law are in a medieval nerd club and he fights with something similar. He kills me a lot with it too, which is why I'm so familiar.

Say something nice? Easy.

Remi, the cover is fkn AWESOME, but it was your description that sold me. Literally. Well done and I can NOT wait to get reading.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I love your avatar, especially the hat..


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

Awesome book covers. They inspire me  

PS: I think this is an excellent, excellent thread.


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Lives in a beautiful state that will probably be the last place infested with the things in his books, zombies rule .lol


----------



## SheaMacLeod (Apr 13, 2011)

Has a REALLY excellent icon.  It made me giggle.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Has a wonderful name, Shea.  I have always loved that name.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

drenee is a KB veteran. Are you a mother too? If so, Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I am impressed that this poster made to six stars for number of posts. That makes it veteran member.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

DrDln has a couple of titles in their signature that interest me.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

This avatar is no less than any fiction hero who can have any of titles free.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Sukhraj is an author/member who has thought deeply about posts made on this board.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Geoffthomas is full of win and tiger blood.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Syria has a fantastic review blog!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

J.M writes great books!


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

BTackitt's avatar is hypnotizing


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

tsilver is an interesting lady.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Loonlover is the king of ocean.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

DrDln has great book covers! (I'm new to this thread!)


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Loonlover is the king Queen of ocean.


corrected


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

let's see:

Carol is willing to jump into new threads.

Intinst doesn't mind me PMing him typo corrections....


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

She posts a lot of nice and/or interesting pictures.


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

JaBeard keeps a tidy post.


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Helen has an intresting book cover.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I feel like sitting under those lovely palm trees.


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

DrDln is trying to help others learn what the body truly needs and is capable of.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

kaotickitten reads some awesome books


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Brianna has a very nice name


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I really enjoyed Forbidden The Stars and am anxiously awaiting the follow-up book.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Geoff is a big supporter of KindleBoards and Indie authors.


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

intinst has a sea-themed avatar that makes me happy and was kind enough to reply quite helpfully to one of my questions today.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

anne_holly has joined in chat!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Scarlet has made chat a wonderful feature of KB.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Geoff was one of my biggest cheerleaders and provided terrific moral support when I quit smoking.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

Chris deserves a pat on the back for quitting smoking!  We need you around for at least 80 more years!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

Quitting smoking is definitely great! And Brianna is a rock star!


----------



## CaedemMarquez (Mar 23, 2011)

That cat has some sweet hair and the sweet sales to go with it.

Caedem


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

takes pretty flower pictures...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Wonderful exceptionally sexy avatar.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

A person can learn a lot from DrDln!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Brianna Lee McKenzie said:


> A person can learn a lot from DrDln!


Nice cover in your avatar BLM.


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

DrDln is quite smart and wants to help people.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Kaotickitten has good taste in books.  I know this because she's currently reading "Ender's Game," according to her goodreads link.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Patrick scares me with his ominous looking avatar and book, but perhaps I'm just being a 'fraidy cat!


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

Colin's books have great titles!


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Journeymama enjoys reading literary fiction.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Kindleworm's fur kid has an expressive face


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

Cobbie knows how to appreciate a beautiful sunset.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Jason brightens any room he walks into! 

...so much so it looks like anyone in the room might need sunglasses!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Colin's reviews are great (he should be happy) and make one want to read his books.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Geoff is a good friend indeed.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Jeff is a good-looking man


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

tsilver has a lovely smile!


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

Scifi has good taste in genre!


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Hakimast has great book covers and intresting stories.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

kaotickitten has a great avatar


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Valmore wrote a very nice book - you should read Forbidden the Stars.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Geoff is very loyal to people he cares about.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Intinst has impressive star status.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

DrDln is trying to help us all be better people - both physically and spiritually.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I think a person with the name Cobbie must be very friendly with a nice personality.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

tsilver lives in the state next to mine!


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

HappyGuy is, well, happy!


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Brianna is full of mischief and that is so nice.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

tsilver looks like a fun and happy person.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Angela is a very caring, thoughtful person.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

Loonlover made someone smile today. (Don't know that for a fact, but I have a strong hunch!)


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

foreverjuly is a very perceptive person and has a cool avatar!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Angela is a loving mother and caring person.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

DrDln has started some fantastic threads in this forum.


----------

